# Where to buy midnight purple paint?



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

I can't source it, anyone have a supplier and price?
Cheers


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Your local body shop should be able to help, MNP 1 is paint code LP2
Mikey


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Brown brothers sell it in water based, or halfords mix it in solvent


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

Is it any more expensive than normal solvent paints?


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

water based you dont get as much as solvent once mixed


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Solvent and water what's the difference??

Which is better


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

depends on what and who is doing the job, Water based needs air blowers to take the moisture out of the applied paint, solvent can be painted and left to air dry if needs must. Solvent if you buy half a litre of paint once mixed you'll have a litre of mixed paint were as half a litre of water based paint you add 200 ml of de ironized water and thats all you get


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

did you find a supplier mate?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we can supply both


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

I only use 2k, that water stuff is mince 
What your prices for a litre Dave delivered?


----------

